# BF 650i choke plunger stuck!



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Sup fellas.. Been a while.. I haven't ridden the brute since April, and my carbs gunked up on me. Went to pull it down today and clean up, but the front carb choke plunger is STUCK inside the carb. I managed to pull the cable out o it, and the plunger is still in there. 

Has anyone had this happen? I couldn't find it in a search. If I just leave it where it is, should I be ok? It's still in the fully closed position, since I disabled the choke lever a long time ago, due to the cable sticking. 

I don't want to risk damaging the carb body, and there isn't much room to get to it because its on the front carb where the throttle cable linkage is, there isn't direct access straight on. It's behind the throttle cable linkage cover. 

What would you do?


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

Use some penetrating oil. Let it soak for a while. If that doesn't break it loose, I'd use a torch and apply heat to the carb body around the plunger.


----------



## BFsmiley (Jun 1, 2012)

you can take a small drill bit an drill hole in top of plunger an take a wood srew srew in iit a pull it out but you will need a new plunger afterwords


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

jakedogg said:


> Use some penetrating oil. Let it soak for a while. If that doesn't break it loose, I'd use a torch and apply heat to the carb body around the plunger.


I am trying this already.. Heat will be last resort.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Brute power said:


> you can take a small drill bit an drill hole in top of plunger an take a wood srew srew in iit a pull it out but you will need a new plunger afterwords


Problem is there isn't room to drill it without removing the throttle linkage from on top of it. And I have never messed with that part and not sure what's involved with syncing the carbs afterwards.


----------



## BFsmiley (Jun 1, 2012)

the cable is off out of the way you just drill in center of plunger an theres no syncin the carbs the choke has nothin to do with that just find you a longerbit you dont have to drill just enough to get the scew to screw in an hold an take a pair of plyersan pull it out


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I know the plunger doesn't have anything to do with the sync. But if you look at the pictures I posted, which were taken at an angle to see the hole, the housing for the throttle linkage is directly above it, so you cannot get to it straight on with a drill.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd just keep soaking it with good pen. oil line PB or Liquid Wrench.Flush it good and start working it. The o-ring will probably be toast when you are done though and if the housing is too pitted it may not seal when opened again. If you don't need it might be better to leave it alone on second thought.

I guess those cable ends are not water-tight. Another thing to add to the water-prep list.


----------



## Npate95 (Sep 13, 2012)

Brute power said:


> you can take a small drill bit an drill hole in top of plunger an take a wood srew srew in iit a pull it out but you will need a new plunger afterwords


I just had the same exact problem with my Grizzly 660 and this is the only method that i could get to work for mine. Just becareful not to drill too far. I also soaked mine with carb cleaner and let it sit for about 15 mins too before i drilled it.


----------



## BFsmiley (Jun 1, 2012)

see if you can figure out which tube goes to other end an put oil in it cant remember if its like the prairie carbs or not you can see the plunger when you pull the needle boots out im gonna go see i got a set of carbs off my brute


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah I can see the bottom end of the plunger after I took out the slide and diaphragm.. 

But now I have a bigger issue... The air fuel screw slot stripped out and I can't get it out... Does a dynojet kit come with new a/f screws? Thinking of buying the kit anyway..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> Does a dynojet kit come with new a/f screws? Thinking of buying the kit anyway..


Nope...it doesn't. You can just buy them from any place that sells Kiehin carb parts like PJs I think.


----------



## BFsmiley (Jun 1, 2012)

Use same method on a f screw but use allen head or star bit bump down in it an screw it out


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Nope...it doesn't. You can just buy them from any place that sells Kiehin carb parts like PJs I think.


Thanks nm! I looked it up and saw that it didn't come with the screws.. Called the dealer over here and they didn't have any in stock, they had another part number that he thinks was for an older 750i. But I went ahead and ordered them online along with a few other parts I need anyway. And I didn't order the plunger cuz it's $30! Probly just going to leave it as is, since I don't use it anyway an it's stuck in the closed position.

This little kit from harbor freight made quick work of getting the a/f screw out!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i think i seen some where the size of the airfuel mix screw..dont know which bike it fit though..I think Browland posted it..im gonna look around , might be some useful info


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok got my parts in from cheap cycle today... Put it together and it's purring better than it has in a long time!


----------

